# поселок



## monster123

Доброго времени суток вам, уважаемые господа.
Не подскажите ли, как лучше перевести "поселок": settlement, town или  как-то еще?


----------



## rusita preciosa

Please could you provide context


----------



## monster123

e.g.
Он родился и вырос в небольшом посёлке.


----------



## Vadim K

Посмотрите, пожалуйста, статью вики про иерархию поселений. Возможно, Вы сможете сами решить, какое из них Вам больше подходит.

Settlement hierarchy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rusita preciosa

Я бы на вашем месте добавила информацию о том, где поселок находится, сколько жителей, на какой вариант английского вы хотите перевести это слово, в какой ситуации оно будет употребляться и т.д.

Например, "he was born and raised in a hamlet": если вы это скажете американским коллегам о своем знакомом в неформальной беседе, это будет звучать странно,  а если вы пишете рассказ из жизни английских крестьян 19 века, будет в самый раз.


----------



## Rosett

rusita preciosa said:


> Например, "he was born and raised in a hamlet": если вы это скажете американским коллегам о своем знакомом в неформальной беседе, это будет звучать странно,  а если вы пишете рассказ из жизни английских крестьян 19 века, будет в самый раз.


Hamlet не такое уж редкое понятие как раз в Новой Англии. Такие названия пришли, разумеется, из старой Англии в прошлые века.

В штате Нью-Йорк, согласно Википедии, они встречаются повсеместно как неофициальные посёлки в рамках муниципальных образований.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Rosett said:


> Hamlet не такое уж редкое понятие как раз в Новой Англии. Такие названия пришли, разумеется, из старой Англии в прошлые века.
> 
> В штате Нью-Йорк, согласно Википедии, они встречаются повсеместно как неофициальные посёлки в рамках муниципальных образований.


Я часто бываю в Новой Англии и ни разу не видела и не слышала о hamlets, но если в самой Википедии написано, тогда конечно!


----------



## Rosett

rusita preciosa said:


> Я часто бываю в Новой Англии и ни разу не видела и не слышала о hamlets, но если в самой Википедии написано, тогда конечно!


Очевидно, во время ваших поездок в Новую Англию вы никогда не наведывались в хотя бы Upstate New York, где как раз данное подразделение является  официальным на обширных территориях.
Administrative divisions of New York - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia › wiki › Admi...
Mobile-friendly - 4.1 Census-designated place; 4.2 Hamlet. 5 Village; 6 Divisions unique to New York City. 6.1 Boroughs; 6.2 Community ...


----------



## rusita preciosa

Rosett said:


> Очевидно, во время ваших поездок вы не наведывались в хотя бы Upstate New York, где как раз данное подразделение является  официальным на обширных территориях.


Ok, I'm amending my previous post to add:
... a если вы пишете рассказ из жизни английских крестьян 19 века или современных жителей некоторых обширных территорий Upstate New York, ...


----------



## Rosett

rusita preciosa said:


> Ok, I'm amending my previous post to add:
> ... a если вы пишете рассказ из жизни английских крестьян 19 века или современных жителей некоторых обширных территорий Upstate New York, ...


И в Канаде hamlet тоже не новость - на ещё более обширных территориях.


----------



## monster123

Ок ,
но возвращаясь к моему вопросу,
как я понял:
settlement это "generic term";
село, деревня -- village, small village;
поселок -- town.
Правильно?


----------



## Q-cumber

Я предлагал "township ".


----------



## monster123

Смущает перевод из dictionary.cambridge.org:

*township*
in South Africa, an area where only black people live
негритянский район (в Южной Африке)


----------



## Rosett

monster123 said:


> Смущает перевод из dictionary.cambridge.org:
> 
> *township*
> in South Africa, an area where only black people live
> негритянский район (в Южной Африке)


Это всё не годится. Посёлки везде разные, потому что инфраструктура может отличаться кардинально.
Например, есть "пгт" = посёлок городского типа. Ему может соответствовать town, но и город может быть тоже town в зависимости от размера. Более распределённые поселения могут называться township.
Township в Северной Америке - это пригородный или сельский район в подчинении одной мэрии, но входить в него могут как отдельно стоящие хутора, так и более компактные соседства. Бывают чисто дачные посёлки: они всё одно попадают в состав township - отличием таковых будет отсутствие индустриальных или сельскохозяйственных предприятий. Их можно назвать condominium.


----------



## monster123

Не совсем понял фразу "Это всё не годится".


----------



## Rosett

monster123 said:


> Не совсем понял фразу "Это всё не годится".


Что ж вам тут непонятного?


----------



## monster123

Пожалуйста:
1. Всё- это что?
2. Не годится для чего?


----------



## Rosett

monster123 said:


> Пожалуйста:
> 1. Всё- это что?
> 2. Не годится для чего?


Не годится для вашего примера всё выше на момент сообщения сказанное. Потому что вы не уточнили, что за посёлок: рабочий посёлок, посёлок городского типа, станционный, дачный, шахтёрский, рыбацкий - всё это в принципе звучит по-разному на разных языках. Дачный можно в расчёт не принимать, наверное, но бывает и так, что дети персонала растут в дачных посёлках.


----------



## monster123

Спасибо, теперь я  понял вашу мысль.
Я то думал, что поселения в России делятся на: 
город,
поселок,
село,
деревня,
хутор.
Но жизнь оказалась сложнее.


----------



## rusita preciosa

For modern AE, I'd say small town ot village: village being a more rural place with may be some agriculture involved and small town just any place with low population.


----------



## Rosett

rusita preciosa said:


> For modern AE, I'd say small town ot village: village being a more rural place with may be some agriculture involved and small town just any place with low population.


Small town - в общем наиболее подходящий описательный термин, если вообще ничего не знать о посёлке. Единственное что: такого подразделения официально не существует, в отличие от посёлка. Поэтому обратным переводом "small town" будет скорее "городок", чем "посёлок".


----------



## Loafer

Я слышал также development: There's a new development near the river.


----------



## Q-cumber

monster123 said:


> Смущает перевод из dictionary.cambridge.org:
> 
> *township*
> in South Africa, an area where only black people live
> негритянский район (в Южной Африке)


Ну ваш же парнишка не из Южной Африки, насколько я понимаю? 


> In the context of Russian Empire, the Soviet Union, and CIS states, the term is sometimes used to denote a small semi-urban, sometimes industrial, settlement and used to translate the terms поселок городского типа (townlet), посад (posad), местечко (mestechko, from Polish "miasteczko", a small town; in the cases of predominant Jewish population the latter is sometimes translated as shtetl).


----------



## monster123

всем спасибо


----------

